# Tikka dealers?



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Who along the Wasatch front sells Tikka's? Who should I stay away from?


----------



## kdog (May 4, 2015)

LostLouisianian said:


> Who along the Wasatch front sells Tikka's? Who should I stay away from?


I bought my Tikka T3 from Sportsmans Warehouse. Gun is awesome. I would not take it back there to have them mount a scope or bore sight again. that process was a joke.

I believe Cabalas has them or at least used to.


----------



## swampfox (Dec 30, 2014)

When I bought mine (2013) Scheels had the best prices I could find.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Gunnies has them. Which one are you looking for?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Loke said:


> Gunnies has them. Which one are you looking for?


Stay away from Loke. He will try and sell you something worth a ****. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Really?! We bleep ****?! Well damnit!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I bought mine from a dealer that works out of Premier Building Supply in American Fork. I can't remember the guy's name, but he was awesome to work with. He is a Beretta authorized dealer, and has a few guns in stock, but he can get what you want shipped out within pretty short order. If I remember right, he was cheaper than anywhere else by about $60-70. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Chaser said:


> I bought mine from a dealer that works out of Premier Building Supply in American Fork. I can't remember the guy's name, but he was awesome to work with. He is a Beretta authorized dealer, and has a few guns in stock, but he can get what you want shipped out within pretty short order. If I remember right, he was cheaper than anywhere else by about $60-70.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I actually talked to him a few months ago when I started researching Tikka's. Thanks for reminding me about him. I take it you had a good experience purchasing from him right?


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Whittakers is having a Tikka sale.

https://shop.whittakerguns.com

Whittaker Guns Price Request
Tikka T3X Lite Stainless 7MM-08 (JRTXB352)

When compromise is not an option. T3x lite combines high performance with lightweight ease. The Lite models are equipped with the T3x synthetic stock and all new modular features. These models come with the classic low-angled grip.

Price: $569.99


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

gdog said:


> Whittakers is having a Tikka sale.
> 
> https://shop.whittakerguns.com
> 
> ...


That's a pretty good price, thanks!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

D&S guns in Morgan http://shop.dsguns.com/catalog.bolt-action-rifles?&manufacturer=149

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

if you use gunbroker at all they have great deals here and there. i picked my wife's up brand new (t3 lite compact in 308) for $505. and i picked up a used t3 lite 308 that i used for my build for $450. just a thought.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Jmgardner said:


> if you use gunbroker at all they have great deals here and there. i picked my wife's up brand new (t3 lite compact in 308) for $505. and i picked up a used t3 lite 308 that i used for my build for $450. just a thought.


The only issue with them is shipping and ffl fees. There's a guy in AF that sells them brand new for $559 for a T3X Lite. It would have to be less than 500$ to break even. However I am keeping my eye on GB to see if one comes up in the low 4's that I can snag.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

LostLouisianian said:


> The only issue with them is shipping and ffl fees. There's a guy in AF that sells them brand new for $559 for a T3X Lite. It would have to be less than 500$ to break even. However I am keeping my eye on GB to see if one comes up in the low 4's that I can snag.


oh yeah, sometimes gunbroker can be more trouble than its worth, especially on guns that are easy to find. but like i said, i did pick one up for $450 with like $20 shipping and no transfer fee because i sent it straight to the smith building my gun. so that one worked out well.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Jmgardner said:


> oh yeah, sometimes gunbroker can be more trouble than its worth, especially on guns that are easy to find. but like i said, i did pick one up for $450 with like $20 shipping and no transfer fee because i sent it straight to the smith building my gun. so that one worked out well.


I'd have been all over that deal too...sweet!


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

LostLouisianian said:


> I'd have been all over that deal too...sweet!


hey lost, or anyone else interested for that matter. i got a heads up yesterday that a website called centerfireguns.com has the original t3's (not t3x) for $438 plus $5 shipping. if i hadnt spent a ton this month on random other stuff, i'd be ordering the 243 just to have the action for a future build. this a steal of a deal on a brand new tikka.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

actually this link takes you straight to there tikkas on sale sorted by low to high price. that 22-250 would be a sweet varmint gun.

http://www.centerfireguns.com/firearms/rifles.html?dir=asc&manufacturer=9550&order=price


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Jmgardner said:


> actually this link takes you straight to there tikkas on sale sorted by low to high price. that 22-250 would be a sweet varmint gun.
> 
> http://www.centerfireguns.com/firearms/rifles.html?dir=asc&manufacturer=9550&order=price


Those WSM's are pretty tempting for someone with a better shoulder than me


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

ive got it in my mind to build a 223 prs trainer/varmint gun out of a tikka in mcmillan stock. unfortunately i just sunk all funds into my wife's 6.5, or else id have the 223 on there.


----------

